# Removing sight glass La Pav Pro



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

I have la pav pro pre millennium. The sightglass was leaking at the bottom. I ordered some gaskets but can't remove the sight glass. I've undone both nuts top and bottom and also the pressure gauge. The glass tube does not want to slide up. Can't even see what is blocking it. Any help appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

This is the type of sight glass with a partial metal cover.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You just have to try and wiggle is up, you can try working some lubricant into the seals, but I find sometimes the easiest thing with stubborn sight glass is to break and replace


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Cool. I will try but it would help to know where is getting caught. Which bit/seal is the problematic one?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

I did mine last week and ended up removing the metal brackets from the boiler.

Then snapped the glass putting it back together. facepalm

I read one method, which didn't work for me, use masking tape around it to help pull it up.

Fold it over itself to feed it between the glass and metal. Unfold. Repeat for the other side and stick the tape together


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

M_H_S said:


> Cool. I will try but it would help to know where is getting caught. Which bit/seal is the problematic one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 The rubber just goes hard add a little lime scale and nothing will budge it .. The tape works if it is free moving . There is nothing to get in its way ..


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> The rubber just goes hard add a little lime scale and nothing will budge it .. The tape works if it is free moving . There is nothing to get in its way ..


That'll also be the reason it's started leaking.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Nicknak said:
> 
> 
> > The rubber just goes hard add a little lime scale and nothing will budge it .. The tape works if it is free moving . There is nothing to get in its way ..
> ...


 You'd be right sir.. the two I dismantled were leaking and the rubber seals were so hard I had to drill them out .


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> You'd be right sir.. the two I dismantled were leaking and the rubber seals were so hard I had to drill them out .


Something like acetone or petrol might disolve the rubber or at least soften it up enough to free it.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Nicknak said:
> 
> 
> > You'd be right sir.. the two I dismantled were leaking and the rubber seals were so hard I had to drill them out .
> ...


 I tried various degrees of heat .. acetone and and oil mix every conceivable concoction over about two weeks .. The hammer method was most satisfying ? . They don't make seals like they used to ?


----------

